# Poll: Pretty Boy vs. Masculine Chad



## SHARK (Dec 18, 2018)

Which would you rather be? What have you observed from each in terms of how girls behave around them? I personally would prefer to be pretty boy cuz it gets the perfect balance of lust and 'love' (if love even exists).


----------



## Coping (Dec 18, 2018)

Masculine chad cuz u can mog everyone and men will respect you. But perfect is in between, having masculine and feminine features is best


----------



## shimada (Dec 18, 2018)

Some women prefer feminine traits on men and some prefer mostly masculine.

And of course its also influenced by culture and who dominates in celebrity status. 

I would probably pick somewhere in between. Or if I had to pick based on age: At 40+ I'd pick pretty boy 

at 20 to 30 id pick hyper masculinity.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 18, 2018)

Masculine Chad with subtle pretty boy features.


----------



## Zyros (Dec 18, 2018)

Mostly prettyboy chad BUT with some masculine features like hunter eyes, height or frame


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 18, 2018)

Pretty boys age badly


----------



## Claire Violet (Dec 18, 2018)

masctethic, a combo of both


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2018)

Masculine chad. It's not only about getting pussies, it's about getting respect from other men.


----------



## shimada (Dec 18, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Masculine chad. It's not only about getting pussies, it's about getting respect from other men.



Just lift then


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 19, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Pretty boys age badly


yea because jared leto look very bad when he aged, usually the ugly masculine boys who age very badly 

pretty boys will always slay no matter what


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 19, 2018)

Masculin chad. And next time creat a poll


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 19, 2018)

SHARK said:


> Which would you rather be? What have you observed from each in terms of how girls behave around them? I personally would prefer to be pretty boy cuz it gets the perfect balance of lust and 'love' (if love even exists).


I prefer being a pretty boy because this archetype is more similar to the appearance of the guys my oneitis fucks.


----------



## spark (Dec 19, 2018)

pretty boy, it would fit my personality better


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 19, 2018)

Pretty boy falls apart around mid to late twenties, mass Chad can still slay when he gets older.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> Pretty boys age badly


This Justin Bieber looks like shit rn, he was JB slayer when he was young


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 19, 2018)

Masculine Chad.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 19, 2018)

Masculine Chad you can always collagenMax
but the pretty boy can't bone max or change his eye area

Masculine Chad also does better when making money


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 19, 2018)

Prettyboy because you will be appealing to a lot more women (including JBs).


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 20, 2018)

Balance is key.

Masc Pretty Boy Chad.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

King said:


> prettyboy because im a pedo. if i wasnt, masc chad


Wtf


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Pretty boys age badly



i'm getting really sick of this forum and it's retardation will probably leave this forum by end of today cause of retards spewing utter crap

pretty boys age better than masc chads you deluded fuck pretty boys usually have higher levels of collagen


----------



## BlackBeard (Dec 21, 2018)

Masculine chad so I can beat the shit out of ANYONE I want and be imposing


----------

